# New section rail trail in east granby ct completed



## skizilla (Apr 26, 2008)

A new section of the rail trail in east granby ct has been completed.  It is part of the the new haven northahmpton/ farmington valley greenway trail system.  The section goes from copper hill rd to phelps rd in suffield about a 2 miles or so.   Has really nice marsh views and mtn views and nice small bridge.


----------



## UnaBonger (Apr 27, 2008)

skizilla said:


> A new section of the rail trail in east granby ct has been completed.  It is part of the the new haven northahmpton/ farmington valley greenway trail system.  The section goes from copper hill rd to phelps rd in suffield about a 2 miles or so.   Has really nice marsh views and mtn views and nice small bridge.



Has the Simsbury part of this trail been opened? I'd love a nice straight shot from Farmington (where I usually grab this trail) all the way up into Granby and beyond


----------



## skizilla (May 2, 2008)

*East granby via simsbury*

Right now you can ride from farmington all the way through simsbury into granby and east granby where you are stopped by the bridge at granbrook park.  North of granbrook park the trail goes finsihed and uninterrrupted till mid suffield or so.  They completed the section in simsbury that goes around the tobacco and imperial nurseries if that is what you are asking.  It starts kind of by the ymca on 10/202


----------

